# Condensing goat milk for the freezer



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I was asked to provide this; however, I have no doubt others are doing something similar with as good a result; so please do not hesitate to share your process too.

CONDENSING GOAT MILK: (If you're going to freeze this and want it to last for very long, i.e. throughout the winter, use "glass" jars instead of plastic containers.)

Preparation: Must have cleanliness in mind and steril containers (from time you start milking your goat to end of condensing it). 

Process:
I bring in the fresh milk and immediately "strain" it into my very tall enamel cook pot. I have a long-handled spatula I use to keep the milk from even starting to curd on the bottom as it cooks. I use a very low setting so the milk is just barely bubbling and I do not leave it alone for over a couple of minutes at a time, a very time-consuming process that pays off. This is basic! Let the milk cook, stirring frequently, until at least half of it is gone. Then set it aside (with a lid on it) until it cools enough to pour into "glass" jars. You can strain it if you want. I never do. 

Sometimes, if by chance I missed a stir and it starts curding, I can stop this and let only those few curds remain in the milk or I can let it continue curding just enough to carmelize the milk. This latter process will make extremely good deserts. Most of the time it is simply quite thick and that I will use as one would any "condensed" milk purchased at a grocery store.



FREEZING: 
a) If I know I will be using this condensed milk up quickly, I will use the plastic ziplock freezer bags. In these instances, the condensed milk will be used up within a couple of months....still no change in taste.
b) If I want "curdless milk" to last thru most of the winter, I will place it in steril glass jars with a lid sitting "loosely" on top. Then place these glass jars on a flat surface in the freezer. (Inside a box is best as they're more stable that way.) After it has frozen, the milk will have risen in the middle. That is when I tighten the lids.

(I'm suspecting those who have experienced bad-tasting frozen milk have contaminated it in some way...or maybe even "scorched" it during the condensing process.)


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I pasteurize in a double boiler at 162. Once, I accidently got it up to 180 and it tasted nasty (cooked). What temp should I condense at? 

Also, when preparing for drinking milk, should I defrost first or just put it into 1:1 ratio of filtered water. 

Thanks so much for posting this !


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

SJSFarm said:


> I pasteurize in a double boiler at 162. Once, I accidently got it up to 180 and it tasted nasty (cooked). What temp should I condense at?
> 
> Also, when preparing for drinking milk, should I defrost first or just put it into 1:1 ratio of filtered water.
> 
> Thanks so much for posting this !


I cannot answer your first question because I've never "pasteurized" my milk; nor have I ever used a "double boiler". Thus, I have no idea what the milk does in those situations. Were I to pasteurize, I would probably pasteurize in a way that I know works well for drinking purposes, then freeze it as is in glass jars as mentioned above. (I'm wondering if the pasteurization process is what gives the milk that off taste...)

When preparing for "drinking", I do *not* condense it. I simply strain it into glass jars and freeze as mentioned above.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I was referring to what you said about heating and reducing by half. I was just wondering that since it was condensed, water needs to be added to get to the drinking stage after thaw

Regarding my pasteurizing process. I fill one SS stockpot with water and put another inside it and fill that with the milk- keeps the fire off the bottom of the milk pot. 

I try to keep the lid on so it does not condense. The milk usually tastes great- I don't detect a difference in raw from pasteurized.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok. I understand. Were I ever to use the condensed milk for "drinking" purposes, I would add as much water to it that gave it the texture I wanted. 

I really like the idea of pasteurization; just don't have the means to do it as yet....maybe one day


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

That part is easy- put one stockpot inside another and fill the bottom one with enough water to cover at least a few inches of the inside stockpot. Heat on high - I do stir on ocassional to keep a crust from forming- to 162-165 and then cool in another large stockpot filled with ice water- big time waste of water and ice- but I have to pasturize.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Sounds as though I'd need some sort of thermometer...any suggestions as to what kind and where to get it?


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I've been pasteurize go my goats milk when I make chevre I usually make it on Tuesday night. If you are condensing the milk your already doing it even if you don't realize it. Actually your cooking the milk. From what I've read you can pasteurize at 145 for 30 minutes or 165 for 15 seconds although I've been holding it for 30 seconds. To condense it and reduce the volume your probably hitting at least 180 if not higher. The double boiler referred to above only serves to bring the temp up gentler and takes much of the worry of scorching the milk from to high of heat. Now this week I am going to try the 145 temp for 30 minutes as this past week I think my milk got a little too hot changing the proteins and as a result my curd did not set correctly and my milk only got to the consistency of cream. But back to the thermometer a bio therm will do the trick as will a candy thermometer. Digital would be easiest to read but remember to calibrate with boiling water 212 and a water ice mixture 50/50. Should read 32 degrees. This step I skipped last week and was most likely the cause of my over cooking of the milk. Beyond 165 degrees the proteins in the milk are changed and it won't make good cheese


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Ron.


----------



## Carolinablue (Jun 6, 2014)

We've found the best way to condense milk is to can it in quart jars. Using a canning method automatically pasteurizes it and you don't have to freeze it either. Keeps for a couple of years this way. It will separate but if you shake it up it up, it looks just like milk again. It does get a little carmalized when canning though.


----------

